

Ask HN: How will you remember 12-12-12 forever? - sk2code

Are you planning to do anything special today to remember it forever? Are you starting something important in your life today?<p>12-12-12 is once in a century kind of a date and we all are very lucky to see this. Lets make this day special.
======
mh_midwest
How will you remember 12/11/12, another once in a century kind of date?

------
kissmd
i will handle this special day as... the first day of the rest of my life!

